# war in workington on the move !!



## bigrocky (Aug 9, 2007)

War in workington 7 is on the move to Carlisle City,

"Cage carnage in Carlisle" the first Cage Fighting show in the city, 21st June 08, Hilltop Hotel, London Road, Carlisle, Cumbria.

with all the local fighters from all over cumbria, i no it seems a long way off but tickets are on sale now and going fast,

*Wanted*: any camps that would like to be involved with this show can you contact: Mark Hodgson Promoter & match maker for this show, on

Mobile:07971737234, [email protected] asap

also there is going to be for the first time Cage Boxing on this show, so if you fancy a go you no what to do, Thanks

:laola:


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome news! Good luck Mark! You've got the balls to try stuff so you make you're own luck!

Look out for more extensions of the WAR invading towns and city's near you!


----------



## bigrocky (Aug 9, 2007)

it looks like there is going to be two semi-pro belts introduced on this show which is a 77kg belt and 70kg belt, the show is going from strength to strength!!

70 kg semi belt is daniel howard Vs tba

77 kg semi belt is neil frazer Vs tba

both fighters from team sufa and currently unbeaten, so if you think you have what it takens to beat them why not give mark hodgson a shout, his contact details are at the begining of the thread!:jumping38:


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

lets get alex cook to fight kevvin thompson haS THE MAIN FIGHT EVEN IF KEVIN HAS TO COME DOWN TO MIDDLE WIEGHT I WILL PERSONALLLY PUT THE PRIZE MONEY UP, CHEM , POWERHOUSE GYM WHITEHAVEN CUMBRIA ,


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

By the way I am Kevin and Martins strength and diet coach and sponsor


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum chem


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Can you not talk in all capitals please, or advertise


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

sorry i am sorry i may not be has computer literete has you , and i was not advertising , dont have to i have two gyms with 300 members in each i was just saying i will put the prize money up form it how about you are you willing to chip in to up the prize money or do you need your 300 quid a wk wage to pay your morgage ,lol , some folk cannie take a joke has this is so i will stop you jumping on in a rage peace bro lol

chem :beerchug:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha you'll have to excuse JayC he's got roid rage, Chem i had a look at that cnp site, what was that all about it was a R&d site in california??


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

i wont say m8 i will get told off , here is a hint the guy who owns it trains the hit man hatton whom i trained chest with on friday


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Did you mean to put up kerry's site cnpprofessional.co.uk or is the cnp.com one the actual r&d where the stuff is made?


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

iam sayng nowt might get smacked lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ahh come on you'll have too now im intrigued (sp?) if thats the place pro peptide comes from i wanna contact them and go direct, i've spent a bloody fortune on cnp over the years...


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

pm me m8 i will do a price no one can beat


----------

